# T-SHIRTS, KOOZIES and EMBROIDERY



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

We are your headquarters for any promotional items you may need for upcoming events. Please contact us for a free quote
Thanks
Steve

www.sascreenprints.com


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

We are running a special now, buy 100 or more shirts get 100 koozies free!!!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Special will run until the July 4th!!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Special will be extended to all 2coolers until sept 1st...


----------



## texas7mm08 (Aug 7, 2006)

The Koozies that Steve printed for me came out AWESOME!!!!!!! You will not be disappointed..

Thanks Again


Texas7mm08


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

My hunting koozies were great, and a big hit at the dove lease ...thanks steve


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Give us a call!


----------

